# 1st tegu, 1st enclosure build!



## Maverick&Goose (Aug 19, 2016)

Just wrapped up my first enclosure build! I have a 2 month old B&W. Came out pretty decent. 4x2x4. Should have went 3 tall, not 4, but the temps and humidity are staying spot on. Only spent $110 total using plywood and acrylic and other odds and ends. Melamine is the way to go, but it would have put the price on the build out range for me at the moment. Goose outgrew his breeder tank so fast! I sealed all of the interior with drylock (it took so many coats!) and lined the floor and bottom 8 inches with a single plastic sheet to make it totally water tight. I've got a bioactive sand and soil substrate and added a couple live plants for extra humidity. We'll see how long the plants live.  He's got two totally hidden hides under the substrate. I think I've got one happy gu.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 19, 2016)

It looks like a really nice build, Well done my friend. Only think is you're gonna have to make it bigger at some point in the future. But for now it's looking fine. Good job


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 19, 2016)

If I can make a suggestion to consider, next enclosure to be raised 3 ft off the ground.


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree, something around 8ft will be needed in the future. Walter1, what purpose does the raised enclosure serve?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Brings the tegu closer to you. Your reach won't be from a predatory angle that will scare it.


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Aug 19, 2016)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 26, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Brings the tegu closer to you. Your reach won't be from a predatory angle that will scare it.


LOL, I was gonna ask the same question... I don't remember if you told me that before. Dozer's enclosure was built on floor level, but I also get on the ground when I open his cage and when I interact with him, so I guess that still makes sense since i'm on his level.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 26, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> LOL, I was gonna ask the same question... I don't remember if you told me that before. Dozer's enclosure was built on floor level, but I also get on the ground when I open his cage and when I interact with him, so I guess that still makes sense since i'm on his level.


It helps, eapecially with very toyng ones.


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 26, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> It looks like a really nice build, Well done my friend. Only think is you're gonna have to make it bigger at some point in the future. But for now it's looking fine. Good job


I agree, it looks good and roomy for a young tegu, but yeah, sometime in the Near future your gonna want to go to 8 feet long, My Dozer is just over a year old and is significantly larger now than he was a year ago when I got him. I've posted many progress videos of Dozer (look in the Chaco/Extreme Giant section of this site, you can see just how fast they grow) from the day I got him (September 5th last year) till now, and he is just about 4ft long and pretty girthy. I was very shocked at how fast he grew, but the make awesome pets, and he's just as affectionate as my dogs are.


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 26, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> It helps, eapecially with very toyng ones.


make sense... I had dozer's 40gal on a table pretty much at eye level


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm already working in plans for my next build. 8x4x3. Melamine is the way to go I think. Plus, I have some design flaws I need to correct. Too tall, the door is too big (it really gets in the way when it's open, a sliding door will be better). I like the raised enclosure idea for several reasons. I should be an to knock it out in a month or so. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 26, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> I agree, it looks good and roomy for a young tegu, but yeah, sometime in the Near future your gonna want to go to 8 feet long, My Dozer is just over a year old and is significantly larger now than he was a year ago when I got him. I've posted many progress videos of Dozer (look in the Chaco/Extreme Giant section of this site, you can see just how fast they grow) from the day I got him (September 5th last year) till now, and he is just about 4ft long and pretty girthy. I was very shocked at how fast he grew, but the make awesome pets, and he's just as affectionate as my dogs are.


Dog-tame, as they say!!


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 26, 2016)

Maverick&Goose said:


> I'm already working in plans for my next build. 8x4x3. Melamine is the way to go I think. Plus, I have some design flaws I need to correct. Too tall, the door is too big (it really gets in the way when it's open, a sliding door will be better). I like the raised enclosure idea for several reasons. I should be an to knock it out in a month or so. Pretty excited about it.


Yeah I didn't want to say anything, because it looks really good, a great door for viewing inside, but it looks like you don't have any way to access the inside.

One thing you could possibly do is just put the hinges on top, and some kind of latching mechanism to hold it up, then have it flip upwards instead. That would be much more user friendly


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 26, 2016)

Maverick&Goose said:


> I'm already working in plans for my next build. 8x4x3. Melamine is the way to go I think. Plus, I have some design flaws I need to correct. Too tall, the door is too big (it really gets in the way when it's open, a sliding door will be better). I like the raised enclosure idea for several reasons. I should be an to knock it out in a month or so. Pretty excited about it.


Do you plan on letting your tegu free roam for part of the day? The reason I ask is because you may want to consider access in design, my door acts as a ramp for Dozer to get in and out of his enclosure with hinges on the bottom of the door


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Aug 27, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Do you plan on letting your tegu free roam for part of the day? The reason I ask is because you may want to consider access in design, my door acts as a ramp for Dozer to get in and out of his enclosure with hinges on the bottom of the door


I do. He is already in his own tegu proof room, the door I have now works good for that. I saw someone who had a raised enclosure with a little ramp for getting back in at will. Thought it was a good idea. I just worry about leaving his door open and letting all the humidity out. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 27, 2016)

Maverick&Goose said:


> I do. He is already in his own tegu proof room, the door I have now works good for that. I saw someone who had a raised enclosure with a little ramp for getting back in at will. Thought it was a good idea. I just worry about leaving his door open and letting all the humidity out. Any thoughts on this?


I have dozer in his own room, which is off my bedroom, its 9x9feet and I run a humidifier that I got off Amazon for $40 which keeps the humidity in his room at 90% I also bought a 1gal garden sprayer and I mist his enclosure twice a day which helps get the humidity up to around 95%


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Aug 27, 2016)

I just got a cool mist humidifier too, but I think I'll need a bigger one to keep the room that high. It's a good idea. Any issues with dry wall, mold or paint damage keeping the room in that level of humidity?


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 27, 2016)

Maverick&Goose said:


> I just got a cool mist humidifier too, but I think I'll need a bigger one to keep the room that high. It's a good idea. Any issues with dry wall, mold or paint damage keeping the room in that level of humidity?


The one I have is a Honeywell and isn't that big (the cheapest one I found) holds about a half gallon and I have it outside his enclosure aimed at the mesh door. I haven't noticed any mold or paint damage.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 27, 2016)

One thing I will always recommend when it comes to humidifiers, is to check your local Goodwill/Salvaition Army ect.
People are always getting rid of humidifiers they dont need anymore. I got this beauty for $8 at a Savers
https://www.amazon.com/BONECO-Warm-Cool-Ultrasonic-Humidifier/dp/B004FO9P8U/ref=sr_1_6?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1472321969&sr=8-6&keywords=airoswiss humidifier


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 27, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> One thing I will always recommend when it comes to humidifiers, is to check your local Goodwill/Salvaition Army ect.
> People are always getting rid of humidifiers they dont need anymore. I got this beauty for $8 at a Savers
> https://www.amazon.com/BONECO-Warm-Cool-Ultrasonic-Humidifier/dp/B004FO9P8U/ref=sr_1_6?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1472321969&sr=8-6&keywords=airoswiss humidifier


Good advice.


----------

